# Heresy



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

For future inclusion on my must have watch list, I'd like to get a 24hr watch. At the risk of being flogged







or burnt at the stake for heresy, would my best bet be to go for a genuine Raketa or push the business in the direction of our kind host for his rather lovely looking RLT50 with its Swiss case & movement. I haven't any experience of Russian watches so if I went the Raketa route any pointers would be a help.


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

both 

the RLT50 is a quartz. the Raketas are manual. i'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed with either.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> both
> 
> the RLT50 is a quartz. the Raketas are manual. i'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed with either.


Doesn't have to be a Raketa, any other suggestions?

If I go for a Russian 24hr beater, then 2nd choice in the RLT queue (eventually) will be the RLT19 Carbon Fibre which to me looks :cool2: .


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

Raketa do the only 24 hour Russian movement that i know of - the 2623.H - which restricts your Russian options

however, someone with more money than i have and who wanted 24 hour analogue would go for a Glycine Airman (ETA 2893-2 and ETA 6498 movements) *seriously lovely* watches!


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

having said that - there are derivatives of the 2623.H on more modern russian watches - have a look on here and follow the links...

http://russian24hours.info


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> having said that - there are derivatives of the 2623.H on more modern russian watches - have a look on here and follow the links...
> 
> http://russian24hours.info


Cheers for this. :thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

sheepshearer said:


> having said that - there are derivatives of the 2623.H on more modern russian watches - have a look on here and follow the links...
> 
> http://russian24hours.info


Cheers for this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The Poljot Traveller is also quite nice. There are still (I guess old stock) Poljot-badged ones available out there if you give it a google.

I'm guessing it's the same 2623 movement, but they have an internal timezone bezel.

They look quite smart and will cost you less than an Airman! (but about four times a Raketa!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I might be completely wrong here but isn't there a Vostok-Europe with a 24 hour dial also?... Different price league though...

Ah, here it is...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> I might be completely wrong here but isn't there a Vostok-Europe with a 24 hour dial also?... Different price league though...
> 
> Ah, here it is...


Nice!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Nice!


And usually expensive 

Vostok-Europe usually goes for â‚¬200/300.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


Poljot, Raketa, Vostok all had their own 24h movements. You can find them on the vintage russian watches.

Nowaday, there are Volmax and Vostok europe 24h movements - less cheap.

Also Raketa people are going to resuscitate their old 24h glory, I think, but this is futuristic  , we must wait and see what will be the Raketa Factory future...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> we must wait and see what will be the Raketa Factory future...


Hell, some of us WIS malcontent would love to go over there and take charge!! I would go too but I wouldn't probably be any good except to scrub floors


----------

